# How serious should you take threats?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Let us say I know this guy who's a bit odd (he's not a friend of mine but I know him from town). He's going though a divorce and often alludes to the fact that he "wishes that bitch would just disappear", "I wish someone would just put her out of my misery" crap like that. Is that serious enough to talk to the police about?

Thoughts?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

If it bugs you enough to wonder what you should do and it seems to be....mention it to someone.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

i would seriously consider it...if anything ever happens to the bitch you would feel horrible if you didnt say/do anything.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I just watched an episode of "Crime and Punishment" on MSNBC. Case in San Diego where a guy was making statements just like that. She ends up going missing for four years, and he ends up getting convicted of first degree murder.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I think its worth mentioning to the local police...maybe a friendly visit from a detective will be enough to shake him out of his self-destructive funk.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Hell I thought we all talked outta our ass like that. Guess I'll be expecting a "courtesy visit" from my local pd...


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Is he making these statements in confidence or is he just putting them out there in a general sense? This can illude to the mindset of this individual. Not trying to play Andy Sipowitz here but if it bothers you that much go to the PD and report his behavior. He could just be blowing off steam since he is about to get horse f(cked in alimony payments for the rest of his life and if there are kids involved good luck trying to get custody and then paying child support. A divorce is a messy situation and can be emotionally straining. This individual may not be in the proper mindset when making these comments.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Would the 'accessory before \ after the fact' apply here?
If you have a reasonable expectation that a person could commit a felony, and that person acts on it, and it comes out later that you knew of the potential,
but didn't act; couldn't you be held in some level of culpability?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Would the 'accessory before \ after the fact' apply here?
> If you have a reasonable expectation that a person could commit a felony, and that person acts on it, and it comes out later that you knew of the potential,
> but didn't act; couldn't you be held in some level of culpability?


no, not really.

accessories only apply to people that are somehow involved with the crime themselves by helping in some manner.

The only crimes that you are required to report are rape, murder, robbery. Even so, you have to be present at the scene and can report it without putting yourself in peril.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I see, OK 94C, thanks man.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Report it. Maybe you'll see some hot chick in Dispatch.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Report it. Maybe you'll see some hot chick in Dispatch.


Good luck on that one...haven't seen too many of those.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Killjoy, you never met "Redzilla" at station L...she was before your time...I think she left the job with a cool $10K...

</IMG>

Sot, I'd drop the dime, just to be on the safe side...


----------



## Melissa (Mar 10, 2007)

What harm can be done just by reporting what you have heard him say. If you don't know him well, you don't really know what he is capable of doing. I find it weird that you don't really know him on a personal level and he is saying this stuff. I have had people (close friends) tell me the wish ill will on their exes but when it comes down to it, I know they would never do anything. Use your judgement.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> Good luck on that one...haven't seen too many of those.


+1 on that all the ones i have seen around here look like a leather shoe. Old and worn.


----------

